# Help! Where can I get beans from?



## tazz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm reading different posts from people who are having difficulty finding a reliable source for beans. I believe I heard that Dr. Chronic is down right now? Any other reliable sources for a few beans? preferrably feminized? I need them like yesterday.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got some beans...I'm going to make a topic on my experience after this post.

I suggest Nirvana-Shop!


----------



## tazz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the referral I'll checkem out but i'm leaning towards barney's farm red diesel (feminized) from attitude. any thoughts?


----------



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

attitude or planetskunk are your best bets right now.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 6, 2008)

Never used attitude. marijuana-seeds.nl, dope-seeds.com, nirvana-shop.com, weedcity.com... all of these are good, I've used them all, to the us with good results. Weed city guarantees delivery

The doc will still work, but you have to use your real name and credit card.


----------



## tazz (Oct 7, 2008)

does anyone have a coupon code for attitude?


----------



## la9 (Oct 8, 2008)

420


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

dutchseed..

I don't understand why people want to buy some beans for couple of hundred bucks  saying its feminized 

we all gotta to learn how to get seeds to be feminized and save some hundred bucks..


----------



## tazz (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with you papa...maybe once i become a little more experienced i will make a run at it.


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

i ordered from the doc hopefully i would get my seeds


----------



## Alistair (Oct 9, 2008)

Papabeach meant to say Dutchbreed.  Right papabeach? I like dutchbreed too.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

hempdepot has 4.5 stars out of 5. I am going to order TGA and Joey Weed seeds from them in a few months.


----------

